# Ironmaglabs?



## StupidStrength12 (Nov 8, 2012)

I was in the gym today with a friend who is 18 I myself am 17. He was telling me that he found a supplement called MULTI Rx by ironmaglabs that is a multivitamin I personallly use opti men once daily but is multi rx a better multi vitamin at my age taken 3 times daily? I personally have never heard about ironmaglabs until I saw it on this forum one day and I figured maybe someone would know.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 8, 2012)

IML makes good products


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2012)

StupidStrength12 said:


> I was in the gym today with a friend who is 18 I myself am 17. He was telling me that he found a supplement called MULTI Rx by ironmaglabs that is a multivitamin I personallly use opti men once daily but is multi rx a better multi vitamin at my age taken 3 times daily? I personally have never heard about ironmaglabs until I saw it on this forum one day and I figured maybe someone would know.



we have been in business since 2005 and we we make great products! IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home


----------



## StupidStrength12 (Nov 8, 2012)

well i dont doubt that ironmaglabs makes good products but should a 17 year old like me take your multi rx compared to opti men multivitmin


----------



## Arnold (Nov 8, 2012)

StupidStrength12 said:


> well i dont doubt that ironmaglabs makes good products but should a 17 year old like me take your multi rx compared to opti men multivitmin



I don't see what difference it makes, it's just a multivitamin/mineral supplement.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 16, 2012)

Prince said:


> I don't see what difference it makes, it's just a multivitamin/mineral supplement.



exactly!
now yes there are other products you should wait till older. but the Multi RX is a great product for all ages.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 16, 2012)

Def one of the best companies bro legit as it gets. Orbit carries there stuff and they wouldn't if it wasn't.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 20, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Def one of the best companies bro legit as it gets. Orbit carries there stuff and they wouldn't if it wasn't.


agreed!

havent tried the multi yet but have some others and have liked them very much.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 20, 2012)

I started taking their multi a few days ago. Got mine from Orbit
IronMag Labs MULTI Rx


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 20, 2012)

*You can't go wrong with IML.*


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 21, 2012)

Plus they are coming out with new designers... WIN! Methyl-Sten dosed at 10mg a pill!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 26, 2012)

IML Cyanostane RX is my personal favorite PH.  Osta RX wasn't bad either, but I REALLY responded to Cyanostane.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2012)

StupidStrength12 said:


> well i dont doubt that ironmaglabs makes good products but should a 17 year old like me take your multi rx compared to opti men multivitmin



Profiles don't differ radically, so the best way to know would be to _try the product.
_




*^^^^ Click for more information and to order*


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 26, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> IML Cyanostane RX is my personal favorite PH.  Osta RX wasn't bad either, but I REALLY responded to Cyanostane.


Yup, yup! I've responded well to ALL of the IML prods; all very clean. But nothing gets me as dry and vascular in a short amount of time as Cyano.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Nov 26, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> IML Cyanostane RX is my personal favorite PH.  Osta RX wasn't bad either, but I REALLY responded to Cyanostane.



Interesting I hadnt heard TOO much feedback on it. Didnt know you ran it Bolo


----------



## VolcomX311 (Nov 27, 2012)

AznTomahawk said:


> Interesting I hadnt heard TOO much feedback on it. Didnt know you ran it Bolo



I did last December (mid-November to mid-December).  That's when I got up to 230 and had to add XL's to my closet.  I loved it, it was ridiculous.  By the time it kicked in I was wishing it were an 8 week run and not a 4 week run.    I'm actually considering running it again in mid-December or sooner.  I just ran this whole stack Orbit Nutrition - Buy The Cyanostane RX Stack Cheap!.  I just need to grab some Nolva and I'll probably re-run the exact same get up.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2012)

*CYANOSTANE Rx - Pro-Anabolic Complex*

 

 


*- Rapid Lean Muscle Growth
* - Rock Hard Vascular Physique
- Increased Strength and Power
- Zero Aromatization to Estrogen 


*MORE INFO...*


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 27, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I did last December (mid-November to mid-December).  That's when I got up to 230 and had to add XL's to my closet.  I loved it, it was ridiculous.  By the time it kicked in I was wishing it were an 8 week run and not a 4 week run.    I'm actually considering running it again in mid-December or sooner.  I just ran this whole stack Orbit Nutrition - Buy The Cyanostane RX Stack Cheap!.  I just need to grab some Nolva and I'll probably re-run the exact same get up.



Oh yeah I remember that volc I was there lol well on the log at least.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 3, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Oh yeah I remember that volc I was there lol well on the log at least.



It was the best results from a PH in my personal experience.  I should be running another IML stack this month.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 3, 2012)

If you do and log link it to me brother! I'd like to do one myself but wouldn't know what to use since I'm on trt.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Dec 3, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I did last December (mid-November to mid-December).  That's when I got up to 230 and had to add XL's to my closet.  I loved it, it was ridiculous.  By the time it kicked in I was wishing it were an 8 week run and not a 4 week run.    I'm actually considering running it again in mid-December or sooner.  I just ran this whole stack Orbit Nutrition - Buy The Cyanostane RX Stack Cheap!.  I just need to grab some Nolva and I'll probably re-run the exact same get up.



Nice I am actually about to test out IML new 10mg per pill M-Sten soon.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 4, 2012)

AznTomahawk said:


> Nice I am actually about to test out IML new 10mg per pill M-Sten soon.



I don't think you'll be disappoint.  My Deca-Drol Max came in yesterday, now I've just got to wait for the Cyanostane RX.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh yeah big volc gona be Epic!!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Dec 4, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't think you'll be disappoint.  My Deca-Drol Max came in yesterday, now I've just got to wait for the Cyanostane RX.



Ya I am getting pretty anxious. Kind of want to get some pre pics to compare but it is looking unlikely. Good luck with your cycle. Sounds like it should treat you very well.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 5, 2012)

AznTomahawk said:


> Ya I am getting pretty anxious. Kind of want to get some pre pics to compare but it is looking unlikely. Good luck with your cycle. Sounds like it should treat you very well.



Thanks and if all goes well, I'll be adding Osta RX as part of my PCT; going all out IML.


----------



## Gainz4days (Nov 26, 2013)

sorry to bump an old thread, but what do you guys think about an experienced 17 year old running one of these products/cycles (been lifting for a while, have very good muscle development, looking for that edge to heighten my physique even more)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2013)

Bad idea.


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2013)

Gainz4days said:


> sorry to bump an old thread, but what do you guys think about an experienced 17 year old running one of these products/cycles (been lifting for a while, have very good muscle development, looking for that edge to heighten my physique even more)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And there you have it, straight from the owner. Kudos.

Gainz4days, at 17 years of age you're already a testosterone-producing MACHINE. This is not the time for prohormones or designers.

Stick to IronMagLabs whey protein choices, real food, and gym time and you'll grow.









Click the images above for more information and to order!


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 27, 2013)

since you are 17, i can only suggest IronMag Labs Whey Protein Isolate and IronMag Labs Maximum Pump Extreme


----------



## Gainz4days (Nov 27, 2013)

thanks guys..i had the same feeling, just wanted reassurance. picked up real gains by universal nutrition, bulking on 3500 cals so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2013)

*25% off Code = turkey2013*






​*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home*


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 27, 2013)

StupidStrength12 said:


> I was in the gym today with a friend who is 18 I myself am 17. He was telling me that he found a supplement called MULTI Rx by ironmaglabs that is a multivitamin I personallly use opti men once daily but is multi rx a better multi vitamin at my age taken 3 times daily? I personally have never heard about ironmaglabs until I saw it on this forum one day and I figured maybe someone would know.



All i know is, I've used several of their products and haven't been disappointed at all. If get a chance check this out. Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Flex Rx Extremely Cheap! my go 2 joint support!


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 28, 2013)

packers6211 said:


> All i know is, I've used several of their products and haven't been disappointed at all. If get a chance check this out. Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Flex Rx Extremely Cheap! my go 2 joint support!


I forgot about their joint supp!


----------

